# Best AFX/TOMY Racing Hardbodies ??



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello All - What do you'all think is the best afx/tomy hardboies, for racing, handling , low center of gravity, etc. ? Your opinions are greatly needed and appreciated. 
I am rather new to slots,h.o.,and what to start a fleet of the best !:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There is a lot to consider here with this question. Open wheel? Closed wheel? What chassis? What era?
The lowest best handling body would be the current MegaG F1 car, but you are restricted to a LWB MegaG chassis.

My favorite overall magnet racing closed wheel sport car is the Tomy Porsche 959.
It is not the lightest body, but has a low center of gravity, is well balanced, and can take 
a beating in a race. I mean it tends to stay in its lane through others crashes and marshalling miscues.

The lightest closed wheel cars are the AFX Datsun 240z, 71 Camaro, and Ferrari Daytona.
These tend to be favorites among racers because of there small mass.

The AFX Porsche 917 body is also a good one, and is available cheap.


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

*sorry,*

closed wheel only . thanks


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm just an amateur hobbyist, not a racer, but I've found the Tomy GT40 bodies are hard to beat. Very light weight, and a low center of gravity. The BMW M1 is another lightweight body.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Right on the money with the Ferrari Daytona and Datsun 240Z. Practically no rear body work past the rear wheels and they sit good and low.



















-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

as Paul points out, the less behind the rear wheels, the better handling.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The #54 MClaren is also a good choice, just leave off the wing, they can also be lowered really easy.

Boosted


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you guys know what the weight is for example on the 240 z and others?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like this one


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

For "full body" choices, I've always had the best luck with GT40's. The material seems thinner than other bodies, it has a very low profile and yes, there is not mass hanging behind the rear wheels.


----------

